# JComboBox mit Mehrfachauswahl



## si031006 (30. Nov 2010)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne eine Anwendung mit einer Combobox schreiben welche ich mir im folgenden Stil vorstelle:
Beim Aufklappen sind einige Links checkboxen und rechts der Text dazu.
Dabei können eine oder mehrere Elemente ausgewählt werden (durch anklicken der jeweiligen Checkboxen) und dann als selektierter Text kommen alle markierten Elemente mit ; getrennt hinein. 
Weiss jemand ob sowas schon existiert?


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2010)

Das ist ja dann eigentlich keine ComboBox im ursrpünglichen Sinn.
Sowas wäre z.B. mit einer Kombination aus JLabel, JButton und JPopupMenu machenbar.
Wobe die Darstellung der gewählten Elemente mittels ";"-getrennt nicht gerade schön ist.


----------



## si031006 (30. Nov 2010)

Weiss ich, aber die Trennung mit ; wäre GENAU was ich in dem Fall brauchen würde.
Das mit dem Popup ist auch ne nette Idee, fände aber in meinem Fall eine Combobox schöner. Weiss nur nicht ob man dort eine Mehrfachauswahl so leicht zur Darstellung hinbekommt...


----------



## hansmueller (30. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du für deine ComboBox einen eigenen CellListRenderer schreibst, sollte eine Darstellung mit Checkboxen kein Problem sein. (Allerdings werden die Checkboxen nur gemalt, sie haben an sich keine Funktion, wie du sie von Checkboxen kennst. Ob diese Selected sind oder nicht mußt du über die Selektierung in der ComboBox steuern.)

Dein Wunsch mit den ";" ist allerdings etwas kniffliger. Da habe ich momentan keine Idee.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2010)

Bevor man versucht die ComboBox so zu modifizieren (wobei es noch fraglich ist, ob dann auch was sinnvolles rauskommt) hat man das vermutlich schneller selbst zusammen gestellt.
Eine ComboBox besteht ja auch "nur" aus einem JTextField JButton und JPopuMenu


----------



## si031006 (30. Nov 2010)

Das mit dem selektieren dachte ich kann ich über das Modell steuern...
Mein Vector mit den Elementen würde einfach ein Objektarray (mit zwei Einträgen) enthalten, wobei der erste den Checkboxstatus, der zweite den Text enthält.

Wenn ich allerdings klicke, dann verschwindet ja meine Auswahl der Möglichkeiten bei der Checkbox gleich wieder, kann ich das irgendwie abdrehen?


----------

